# How to upgrade php4 to php5



## Crom (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi dear, 

Is there any easy way to upgrade php from 4 to 5. Should I uninstall php4 and then install php5 ?

Thank in advence.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

Look into the -o flag of portmaster or portupgrade.


----------



## Crom (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi again, 

I tried "portmaster -o /usr/port/lang/php5" but it failed with following conflict error. 

===>  Installing for php5-5.2.9

===>  php5-5.2.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      php4-4.4.9

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.

===>>> Installation of php5-5.2.9 (lang/php5) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>>  complete

Thanks in advence.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

You need an extra parameter!

e.g.:

portmaster -o lang/php4 php5-5.2.9 (old -> new)
portupgrade -o lang/php5 lang/php4 (new <- old)

This may not be the exact syntax (sometimes the full version number needs to be included, which you can find in pkg_info)


----------



## Crom (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Crom (Apr 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You need an extra parameter!
> 
> e.g.:
> 
> ...



Btw: exact syntax for portmaster is :
portmaster -o /usr/ports/lang/php5 php4-4.4.9 to upgrade php5

Thanks again.


----------

